# Someone has some explaining to do. Hunter shot with crossbow.



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Sounds to me like someone was trespassing and shooting at movement prior to legal shooting time. I hope the hunter has a full recovery.


http://www.mlive.com/news/jackson/i..._hunter_for_turkey.html#incart_river_home_pop


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

The victim was turkey hunting....no telling what the shooter was going after.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's the story since the other site didn't work! What a sketchy situation. 
http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...unter-mistaken-turkey-shot-crossbow/83817508/


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Here's the story since the other site didn't work! What a sketchy situation.
> http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...unter-mistaken-turkey-shot-crossbow/83817508/


All the more reason for the mentored youth hunt. IMO, having a youth hunt side by side with a parent teaches them things you apparently don't learn on your own by the time your 51. Of course if you have a 51 year old making poor choices on their own, heaven help us if you get a guy like that mentoring.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

There has to be extenuating circumstances in this case. We are not hearing the full story.
Either that or the shooter is Mentally Challenged! As opposed to Bat $#!T crazy!

How does a "normal" hunter 'splain such an event? I smell a RAT!

Old


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

This is absolutely unacceptable behavior. I hope the guy that was shot has a full recovery.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Just imagine the damage a crossbow could do to an arm.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Here's the story since the other site didn't work! What a sketchy situation.
> http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...unter-mistaken-turkey-shot-crossbow/83817508/


Thanks!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

thill said:


> shooting at movement prior to legal shooting time. .
> 
> .........


Police called at 6:30 am. I'm not seeing a time given for the time of the shooting. Did I miss it ? It seems possible that the shooting was after first light and legal hours. As hunters, I guess we should never expect that other hunters will not do something completely stupid. 
A few days ago I was talking with a friend about turkey hunting being more dangerous than deer gun season because of no orange and the use of calls.
Thanks for posting. Hope the victim is able to have a full recovery.

L & O


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

Anything's possible, and all hunting season's are dangerous, but how the hell do you mistake a man for a turkey??? Hope the best for the victim, and hope they throw the book at the shooter!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

You can't fix stupid


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wonder if there could have been a confrontation?

Old


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> Police called at 6:30 am. I'm not seeing a time given for the time of the shooting. Did I miss it ? It seems possible that the shooting was after first light and legal hours. As hunters, I guess we should never expect that other hunters will not do something completely stupid.
> A few days ago I was talking with a friend about turkey hunting being more dangerous than deer gun season because of no orange and the use of calls.
> Thanks for posting. Hope the victim is able to have a full recovery.
> 
> L & O



No you didn't miss it. I was just speculating on the shooting happening before legal shooting hours based on the time the police were called and the fact that someone actually mistook a human for a turkey. I probably shouldn't speculate on these types of articles, I just cannot imagine how this could have happened during daylight.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

thill said:


> ..... I just cannot imagine how this could have happened during daylight.


I agree, but I know if it's dark that I walk in with a flashlight pointed at the ground. Some don't like to walk into a turkey woods with a light, but I do even on my private property. It seems more likely to me that this happened during the first 15 minutes of light.
The confrontation question is a good one. Hadn't thought of that. 

L & O


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

This stuff always makes me shake my head. Lets see, here comes something on two legs, near 6ft tall, must be a turkey. I mean, if I were going to court, I would be far to embarrassed to use that as an excuse.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

TSS Caddis said:


> All the more reason for the mentored youth hunt. IMO, having a youth hunt side by side with a parent teaches them things you apparently don't learn on your own by the time your 51. Of course if you have a 51 year old making poor choices on their own, heaven help us if you get a guy like that mentoring.


Very true. Scares the crap out of me. I hate hunting public land for this very reason, but I've even had guys do this during duck season on private land. They'd say "I'm gonna just set up 75 yards over here off your back shoulder." That never seems to end well when we tell them to get lost. People's main concern should be safety, instead everyone is focused on killing birds and disregards the safety part.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Another possibility is the victim had a decoy setup and the offending hunter heard the calls, saw the decoy, shot at the decoy, missed or the bolt blew through it and hit the victim. That is a possibility if it hasn't already been explained away.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

People always try to rush or take hasty shots and even tease me saying I'm slow or don't want to shoot.I don't shoot hoping for a kill,I shoot to kill ethically.I tell people to shoot to kill. I have to be confident or I don't shoot.waterfowling is silly at times and I now tell people spray and pray is gay.I shoot three times less than others but kill twice as much.I'm not innocent but I have learned a lot and I try to teach it so they don't make the same mistakes I did when I was young.The only good hunt is a safe hunt I also only use hen decoys so if someone was to hit me taking a shot at my decoy their a poacher and a trespasser. I don't want to sit by a tom decoy for safety reasons


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Reaping gone wrong!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Buckbaker said:


> Just imagine the damage a crossbow could do to an arm.


If it hits the brachial, ulnar, or radial arteries, life threatening and devastating within minutes. If the brachial artery is compromised, 5-10 minutes to bleed out. If the radial or ulnar or both are compromised, maybe ten minutes tops unless a tourniquet is applied. If the person loses more than 20% of their total blood volume, hypovolemic shock will set in. This isn't even taking into consideration permanent nerve damage, tendon damage, or bone damage. I'd rather get shot by a bullet in the arm than hit with a bolt tipped with a broad head.


----------

